# Athlon Cronus G2 15x56 UHD Binocular



## gr8fuldoug (Jan 14, 2017)

*Athlon Cronus G2 15x56 UHD Binocular*

A 15x56 binocular designed for serious glassing, with exceptional edge to edge clarity, sharp detail enhancement, ultra-clear brightness and true color representation. Whether you are on your annual hunt for whitetails on the family farm in Alabama, or filling your tag on an once in a lifetime Montana Big Horn, don’t leave anything to chance. We included extra-low dispersion UHD glass resulting in a clearer and sharper image. Our state of the art ESP (Enhance Spectral Prism) dielectric coating reflects 99% of the light through the prism assembly. We use a Magnesium chassis to reduce weight while keeping the chassis rugged to withstand the scrapes and bumps of constant use.

E2ES System-Edge 2 Edge Sharpness system: E2ES System is a field flattening system that produces sharper, clearer images all the way from one lens edge to the other
UHD Glass: Extra-Low dispersion glass gives you an image with little or no chromatic fringe so the final result brings an ultimate clearest and sharpest image to your eyes
ESP Dielectric Coating- Enhanced Spectral Prism Dielectric Coating: ESP Dielectric Coating is a multi layer prism coating that reflects over 99% of the light to your eyes bringing you a clear, bright image that displays accurate color reproduction.
Lightweight Magnesium Chassis: Magnesium chassis give you the strength of a metal chassis while reducing the weight as much as 35%
XPL Coating- Xtra Protective Layer coating: XPL Coating gives you an extra protection on the exterior lenses from dirt, oil and scratches
Phase Corrected prisms: Phase corrected prisms produce images that have better contrast, a higher resolution and better color reproduction
ABBE prisms: ABBE glass prisms reflect much more light to your eyes which will give you much brighter and sharper image.
Advanced FMC: Advanced Fully Multi-Coated lenses gives you better light transmission to bring optimum brightness and true color across the entire light spectrum.
Long Eye Relief: Long eye relief can be particularly important for eyeglass wearers because longer eye relief allows them to still see the entire field of view.
Close Focus: Close focus is important for those who are nature observers and especially important if you are going to watch butterflies or insects
Twist Up Eyecups: Twist up eyecups with intermediate stops allow you to set the eyecups to the ideal eye relief for you eyes
Waterproof: Waterproof to protect the binocular in the harshest weather conditions or if accidentally submerged underwater
Argon Purged: Argon purging gives you better waterproofing and thermal stability
Magnification Factor 15x
Objective Size 56.0 mm
Eye Relief 18.5mm
Close Focus 4.0m
Angular Field of View 4.5°
Linear Field of View 235 ft at 1000 yards
Coating XPL Coating
Prism Type ABBE
Weight 45.2 oz

* Our April Newsletter

Check out our new Just Arrived Section, New Daily Flash Sale as well as our Latest Flyer *

We appreciate all the orders and support. Please stay well and safe.

*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day & please follow us on Instagram at gr8fuldoug1 

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that we can assist you with please let us know.

Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com


----------

